# Looking for plow work in nj will travel



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey guys I am looking for plow work I have dodge ram 2500 with western ultra and ford f250 with western ultramount trying to hook up with someone buddy even if ya just need one truck, in reliable and so is my equipment and will work hard and Safe, thanks guys. Text me 7327681357 or email me ur cell [email protected] emails come strAight to my phone I appreciate it!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

What happened where you had too much work / too many customers to do by yourself ?

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1703261&postcount=210

Change of circumstances ?


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

…… With all the snow out there on the East coast, U should deff b able 2 stay busy… Or at least should b finding some work with 2 trucks.. Right??


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Guy is shady. I contacted him and he seemed interested, I asked him a few questions about insurance, experience and plows and he got really cold with me. 

I dont understand some people


----------

